# Group Messaging/Email dev request



## Lttlwing16 (Mar 24, 2012)

Group messaging/email has been removed from the native messaging/email/gmail/people applications on Android 4.0.x.

Is it possible to modify the native apk's to allow this function? If so are there any dev's working on getting that working, or would there be any willing to take it on?

There is a huge demand for it, and I am hoping google itself has heard the demand and will make the adjustments for future updates of the Android OS.

http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=24468

I will help in anyway to get that functioning.

thanks,

david


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree we need this and I can't believe Google still hasn't done it yet! Even WP7 has this feature!


----------

